# Albino Cichlid Scientific Name ?



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

Albino Cichlid Scientific Name ?

please if someone knows the scientific name for the malawi albino cichlid ?

:fish:


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

There are more than 1 albino malawi. Can you post a pic ?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

pomi said:


> There are more than 1 albino malawi. Can you post a pic ?


http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... rd03-1.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... rd12-1.jpg


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be a Pseudotropheus Socolofi....I think.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Could be a Metriaclima zebra albino type too... impossible to tell with these pictures. Need more, better pictures, particularly from the side.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Looks to be a Pseudotropheus Socolofi....I think.


I belive you are right

he looks exaclty like all the Socolofi Albino images on google search
very bright almost neon white
with light blue glow

http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_user ... 916c3b.jpg

awsome fish !! :fish:


----------

